# Duterte mulls closing PH borders amid COVID-19 Delta variant threat



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

By CNN Philippines Staff

Published Jul 23, 2021 6:56:08 AM

Duterte mulls closing PH borders amid COVID-19 Delta variant threat


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I noticed this also. The media has been pretty solid when it comes to lock-downs they will spend a week or so before the current Administration locks it down suddenly, many of these new cases are from returning OFW's, so there should be a waiting period before they leave for the Philippines a quarantine before and after so they don't continually come into country infected.

I submitted my documents for my ACR renewal but if it locks down I'll have a tough time getting my card when it's ready for pick up sometime before the middle of August.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I noticed this also. The media has been pretty solid when it comes to lock-downs they will spend a week or so before the current Administration locks it down suddenly, many of these new cases are from returning OFW's, so there should be a waiting period before they leave for the Philippines a quarantine before and after so they don't continually come into country infected.
> 
> I submitted my documents for my ACR renewal but if it locks down I'll have a tough time getting my card when it's ready for pick up sometime before the middle of August.


I was considering a 1 month visit to the states next month but not now after reading that, I may not be able to get back in.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Expats that are living here on a tourist Visa if any or even a Permanent Resident Card I'd be weary about leaving you might find yourself stuck and blocked from returning sadly as we keep finding out on several of our topics, once you leave you are really gone and it could be years before you are let in again, we don't know enough about the Covid-19 virus and so far it's proven to be a real stinker and hard to control.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Expats that are living here on a tourist Visa if any or even a Permanent Resident Card I'd be weary about leaving you might find yourself stuck and blocked from returning sadly as we keep finding out on several of our topics, once you leave you are really gone and it could be years before you are let in again, we don't know enough about the Covid-19 virus and so far it's proven to be a real stinker and hard to control.


Or if you are out of the country & eligible to get back in you may want to return ASAP.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know why the Philippines doesn't do the same as many other countries, pcr test before departure. The number of OFWs coming in positive is minute compared to community spread but make a good scapegoat I guess.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And I ain't going anywhere, my partner and home are here. In 12 months if this sh*t is still going down I'll unfortunately go the SRRV option. Yes Gary community spread, same for all countries that have protocols in place but stupid is etc.
The problem comes from the invincible.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Delta Variant is changing restrictions further. This just announced.

NCR, 4 provinces under GCQ ‘with heightened restrictions’ until end-July

Published Jul 23, 2021 11:02:53 AM
SOURCE: NCR, 4 provinces under GCQ ‘with heightened restrictions’ until end-July


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Joe, the first link wouldn't open, the second yes and thanks for the heads up.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Joe, the first link wouldn't open, the second yes and thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Duterte mulls closing PH borders amid COVID-19 Delta variant threat


----------

